# Hog hunting



## Spotted Owl (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone ever gone pig hunting in California? The boy and me are thinking about this and don't have a good place to start. Preferably would be Northern, don't want to get to deep into the leaf eaters territory. IS a guide needed? Do you have first hand experience with one? What is the general cost in a pig hunt? Not interested in huge money places though nothing like trespass fees and kill fees and trophy fees together going for like a thousand per pig or nothing. We are more looking for a long weekend trip for when we get our current job cleaned up here in a couple months. Send any info you might have.


Thanks



Owl


----------

